# Debugging-Fehler mit JBuilder 9



## Maxim (4. Jun 2004)

ich habe versucht mein programm mit Debuger zu untersuchen beim Debuger start kommt aber dieses Fehlermeldung raus 


```
-- Java Debug Process VM kann nicht gestartet werden -- 

com.sun.jdi.connect.VMStartException: Initialisierung der VM fehlgeschlagen für: C:\JBuilder9\jdk1.4\bin\javaw -classpath "D:\Pfad 
err:: No such file or directory 
Error [2] in connect() call! 
Socket transport failed to init. 
Transport dt_socket failed to initialize, rc = -1. 
/[code ] 

wahrscheinlich sind die pfade für Java Debug Process VM nicht richtig gesetzt 
ich weiss aber nicht wie mann dass richtig macht 
neue habe ich bereits installiert

könnt mir jemand sagen woran es liegt?? 

Grüsse Maxim
```


----------



## bygones (4. Jun 2004)

laufen die programme sonst (also nicht debuggen ?)

gibt es das verzeichnis das er will / die datei ? Oder versuch mal indem du JBUilder den "richtigen" Pfad zu einer SDK zeigst


----------



## Maxim (4. Jun 2004)

Die programmen kann ich reibungslos ausführen,
Fehlermeldung kommt nur bei debugen



> gibt es das verzeichnis das er will / die datei ? Oder versuch mal indem du JBUilder den "richtigen" Pfad zu einer SDK zeigst



Das kommt mir aber spannisch vor  :lol:  :lol: 

ich weiss es nicht wie man in JBuilder richtigen" Pfad zu einer SDK zeigt 

Grüsse Maxim


----------

